# Legion (Fx show)



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Feb 26, 2017)

Is anyone on this board watching this show? I didn't see any topics about it. I'm finally caught up after watching the 3 episodes that are out so far. So far, I love it. I hope they can pull it off. It's by the showrunner/creator of the Fargo TV show as well.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 26, 2017)

I have been watching.  So far it's a bit silly.

The best new show is still Taboo.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Feb 26, 2017)

Yeah, I agree it's a bit silly, but I like that about it too. One of my best friends has been raving about Taboo. I should check it out.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 26, 2017)

I like it so far. A show that spends a good amount of time from the perspective of a character with schizophrenia or perhaps multiple personality disorder (depending on how closely they plan to model him after the comics) makes sense to sometime be silly, sometimes dramatic, sometimes creepy or horrific. I think there is a very intentional jumping around of tone, and for the first few episodes it has been pulled off pretty well.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 26, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I like it so far. A show that spends a good amount of time from the perspective of a character with schizophrenia or perhaps multiple personality disorder (depending on how closely they plan to model him after the comics) makes sense to sometime be silly, sometimes dramatic, sometimes creepy or horrific. I think there is a very intentional jumping around of tone, and for the first few episodes it has been pulled off pretty well.




Funny I just watched Split today, and started watching Legion today.  I'm about 25 minutes into the first episode of Legion.  I also started binge watching Eastbound and Down yesterday.  About the only show I watched lately that I didn't care for was Powerless.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 26, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I like it so far. A show that spends a good amount of time from the perspective of a character with schizophrenia or perhaps multiple personality disorder (depending on how closely they plan to model him after the comics) makes sense to sometime be silly, sometimes dramatic, sometimes creepy or horrific. I think there is a very intentional jumping around of tone, and for the first few episodes it has been pulled off pretty well.
> ...



I've enjoyed Powerless so far. I like Danny Pudi from Community and Alan Tudyk from Firefly, and there has been funny parts of each of the first episodes. It's not amazing, but I think worth watching.

I haven't seen Split yet, but it's on my to-watch list.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Feb 26, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I like it so far. A show that spends a good amount of time from the perspective of a character with schizophrenia or perhaps multiple personality disorder (depending on how closely they plan to model him after the comics) makes sense to sometime be silly, sometimes dramatic, sometimes creepy or horrific. I think there is a very intentional jumping around of tone, and for the first few episodes it has been pulled off pretty well.
> ...



Eastbound and Down is brilliant. I can totally understand why it'd turn some people off. But if you like Danny McBride at all, it is one of his best comedic works.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 26, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Yeah I'm towards the end of season 2.  It's amazing how long ago it was from.


----------



## yiostheoy (Feb 27, 2017)

What is this supposed to be about?  Alien abductions ??

And why are they calling it by Lucifer's favorite name -- Legion ??


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Feb 27, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> What is this supposed to be about?  Alien abductions ??
> 
> And why are they calling it by Lucifer's favorite name -- Legion ??



Some minor spoilers from the comic books that don't really have anything to do with the show yet:








David is the son of Professor X from X-Men who had an affair with a woman who never told him that she became pregnant. She had a son named David who goes by the code name Legion. Legion is an omega level mutant (one of the most powerful, if not the most powerful), but he's also a schizophrenic. I don't fully understand his powers, but his different personalities have different powers. He can also absorb new personalities and gain new powers that way. Some of his powers include telekinises, telepathy, teleportation, pyrokinises, reality bending, etc. He probably has hundreds if not thousands of powers, but I think the show is going to focus on a smaller number of those powers.


----------



## yiostheoy (Feb 27, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > What is this supposed to be about?  Alien abductions ??
> ...


So this is yet another TV production movie all about Lucifer then ?!

Lucifer (his Latin name given him by St. Gerome) loves movies about himself.


----------



## yiostheoy (Feb 27, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I like it so far. A show that spends a good amount of time from the perspective of a character with schizophrenia or perhaps multiple personality disorder (depending on how closely they plan to model him after the comics) makes sense to sometime be silly, sometimes dramatic, sometimes creepy or horrific. I think there is a very intentional jumping around of tone, and for the first few episodes it has been pulled off pretty well.


So it is like "Beautiful Mind" except with teeth ... ?!


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 27, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > What is this supposed to be about?  Alien abductions ??
> ...



Yeah the most powerful mutant is Jean Grey when she is the Phoenix, but yes the show wants you to believe he "could be" the most powerful mutant.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Feb 27, 2017)

Well, it's basically an X-Men show. Yes, the show/character derives its name from the Biblical Legion, but it doesn't really have anything to do with Satan, at least not explicitly. It's more psychological and about mutants.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Feb 27, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I like it so far. A show that spends a good amount of time from the perspective of a character with schizophrenia or perhaps multiple personality disorder (depending on how closely they plan to model him after the comics) makes sense to sometime be silly, sometimes dramatic, sometimes creepy or horrific. I think there is a very intentional jumping around of tone, and for the first few episodes it has been pulled off pretty well.
> ...


Similar in that Legion is said to be an unreliable narrator, so part of the fun is trying to figure out what did or didn't really happen. Who actually exists, and who is just in Legion's head. Etc.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 27, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> Is anyone on this board watching this show? I didn't see any topics about it. I'm finally caught up after watching the 3 episodes that are out so far. So far, I love it. I hope they can pull it off. It's by the showrunner/creator of the Fargo TV show as well.



The lead character is annoying and the plot headache inducing.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 27, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I like it so far. A show that spends a good amount of time from the perspective of a character with schizophrenia or perhaps multiple personality disorder (depending on how closely they plan to model him after the comics) makes sense to sometime be silly, sometimes dramatic, sometimes creepy or horrific. I think there is a very intentional jumping around of tone, and for the first few episodes it has been pulled off pretty well.
> ...


Eastbound and Down....great show.....Kenny fucking Powers....lol.....


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Feb 27, 2017)

Possibly the best scene in Eastbound and Down. Potential SPOILERS if you haven't finished season 2:


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Mar 23, 2017)

I just finished episode 7, which was pretty amazing. It was starting to get muddled, but episode 7 definitely answers a lot of questions. I still think Daredevil season 1 is better, but Legion isn't over yet. Let's see if they pull off some crazy twist at the end, or maybe season 2 will be the stand out season the way Fargo season 2 was.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 23, 2017)

I actually feel things are a bit less muddled now.  They've identified the monster as the Shadow King, everyone now knows David is possessed by another consciousness.

This may not be on par with the Netflix shows, but it's still quite good.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Mar 23, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I actually feel things are a bit less muddled now.  They've identified the monster as the Shadow King, everyone now knows David is possessed by another consciousness.
> 
> This may not be on par with the Netflix shows, but it's still quite good.



Yeah, Episode 7 was a pretty heavy exposition dump. It could have been handled a bit better, IMO, but the episode as a whole was still very good, IMO. 

Here's an interview with showrunner Noah Hawley, which covers episodes 1-6 (SPOILERS obviously):


I'm only about halfway through it, but I don't have time to finish the rest right now.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Mar 30, 2017)

I just finished the finale. Pretty awesome. Not on par with Fargo season 2 or Daredevil season 1, but pretty close. I'm excited to see what Season 2 brings.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 30, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> I just finished the finale. Pretty awesome. Not on par with Fargo season 2 or Daredevil season 1, but pretty close. I'm excited to see what Season 2 brings.



I've definitely liked the first season.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 19, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I like it so far. A show that spends a good amount of time from the perspective of a character with schizophrenia or perhaps multiple personality disorder (depending on how closely they plan to model him after the comics) makes sense to sometime be silly, sometimes dramatic, sometimes creepy or horrific. I think there is a very intentional jumping around of tone, and for the first few episodes it has been pulled off pretty well.
> ...


eastbound and down.....yea....kenny powers....


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Jun 20, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Kenny Powers, Larry David, and Bill Burr are my spirit animals.


----------



## longknife (Jun 20, 2017)

The first 8 episodes aired in February and March of this year. A 2nd season is scheduled to start filming in July.


----------

